
Ask HN: Music listeners.. why do you listen music today? - anildigital
This question is specific to music listeners who have listened to music for 15+ actively knowing they love listening music.<p>Why do you listen to music today? (Anything concrete in your mind about music now?)
======
saluki
I listen to music when coding to stay focused and keep up the tempo, stay
motivated.

I enjoy listening to music while driving, some new stuff, but mainly favorite
songs that were a soundtrack to my high school and university days.

It's still fun listening to favorites and discovering new bands.

I was in a band in college too and still play at home so it's fun discovering
new songs to learn/techniques.

------
l33tbro
Great queation. I guess I just enjoy the creative potential of recorded music,
and take an active interest in seeking out tracks that are sonically
progressive or further the canon of a certain (sub)genre.

This probably stems from a belief I have that music is the most mystical and
powerful container of information and cultural communication that we have.

------
partisan
I listen to music to experience a feeling or to bring forward the emotions I
may be experiencing but not confronting. I listen to music to drown out
emotions, moods, or thoughts sometimes as well. Lastly, I listen to music to
help me focus. I have ADD and the background music helps me by providing a
mild distraction.

------
telebone_man
As a musician, I like to listen and appreciate the technique, passion or
effort spent in making the music. Depends on my mood!

------
ha-shine
It depends on my mood. When I am in the gym, I mainly listen to music to get
pumped. When I am coding, I do it to get more focus. Sometimes I do it after
pulling all-nighter and too sleepy to read useless corporate emails. It does
the trick.

------
s_esser
Aesthetics mainly

